# Garage insulation requirement



## Remington (Jul 16, 2018)

Do the codes in Los Angeles require residential garages to have wall insulation ?


----------



## JBI (Jul 17, 2018)

Generally the wall that adjoins the dwelling would be part of the 'thermal envelope' and requires insulation. 
California and/or Los Angeles may have amendments that would require it, but I don't know left coast codes that well.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2018)

In California, LA included, code requires insulation in the wall between the Garage and the dwelling.
Not in the exterior wall of a garage.


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2018)

It’s not a bad idea. Especially if the garage will become an ADU.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 18, 2018)

ICE said:


> …. garage will become an ADU.


Everyday now in CA


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm guessing that if heat is supplied to the garage for whatever reason (radiant floor?) the energy code will require insulated walls and roof and slab.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2018)

Robert said:


> I'm guessing that if heat is supplied to the garage for whatever reason (radiant floor?) the energy code will require insulated walls and roof and slab.


Yes, it becomes "conditioned Space".


----------

